# Sub Contractors Needed, Chicago Suburbs!



## Snowmover33 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have some commercial accounts (primarily fuel stations) that we are looking to sub out for the remainder of the season on a per storm basis. Must be insured.
Please contact me at [email protected].
Thank you


----------



## 122fox (Sep 10, 2008)

which areas, how many stations, and what is your companys name??


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

They are going to be Mobile's at the oasis. Beware of contract wording and payment terms.......Not hearing great things about Level 1 Maint. on the lawn end. 

Just think WHY would anyone being looking of subs in mid DEC. with the snow we have already had in the Chicago area??? 3 pushes and at least 7 salting so far. 


Ron G.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i thought snow-go had all of thouse


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Are they still looking????


----------

